# Do You Put Extra Sauce On Your Burgers?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you like to put extra sauce on your burgers after they are served to you, whether at home or eating out? I actually don't put extra sauce because the burgers I order are just right. But some friends love adding extra sauce.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I may add a little mustard sometimes, or BBQ sauce but that's about it. The perfect burger doesn't really need extra sauve IMHO.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Ketchup
Mustard
Mayonnaise

But too much and the beef patty squirts out from between the buns.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I cannot get enough ketchup to stay on a burger, so will make a pool of ketchup on my plate and dip it every bite.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I usually don't. Most places seem to put on just the right amount, and I tend to like to use too much of a condiment in general.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I only eat home made burgers from high quality beef, with (real) cheese melted on top, and a fried egg - no need for sauce.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

The only sauces I put on my burgers are ketchup and mustard, and sometimes mayonnaise.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I only eat home made burgers from high quality beef, with (real) cheese melted on top, and a fried egg - no need for sauce.


Home is often best. But we never have a fried egg with it.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Sauce on a good burger...sacrilege!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to have the occasional burger from Burger King until my nearest outlet closed and I was happy enough with the mayonnaise and relish that was already included - I always thought they got the balance right. I now make up my own burgers occasionally and I add a smearing of mustard, mayonnaise or a mildly spicy or tangy relish (but never two sauces together).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

When pan frying patties I saute diced onion in Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce then add the hamburger. A little [real] cheese on top, served with baked red potato and green beans. Scrumptious.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

This thread is the pinnacle of classical music


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Timothy said:


> This thread is the pinnacle of classical music


In the right section though.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Recently we bought a "Real American Barbecue Sauce" for 50 Eurocents at the Aldi, next to a "Real American Sandwich Sauce" (also sale for 50 Eurocents), so we're up to our noses squeezing it everywhere......


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> we're up to our noses squeezing it everywhere......


 The mind boggles...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I eat chicken sandwiches or roast beef sandwiches, but not really burgers anymore unless it's a specialty place. Maybe once a year. And those times, no, I don't add anything. Just a bit of salt perhaps.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

If the meat and other toppings are great, I will not. Otherwise, I will try to find a great or unusual sauce to put on it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Finding the right sauce can be hard. Staple sauces like tomato, BBQ, honey mustard and even sweet chili are safe choices.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i like to mix Mayo-ketchup and a bit of relish...just like micky d's sauce or similar. thats what it is basicly. how about the new craz Sriracha sauce. a nice spicy sauce. mellow it out with mayo. i also like a shallot butter sauce. and a nice bearnaise' sauce. 

but here is the next question Thick burger or Thin burger?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't see the point of sauce. Don't you want to taste the meat?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

If you don't like your burger the way I like it, you are naïve and uneducated with inferior taste, if any taste at all. I would normally be glad to explain why the way I like my burger is better, but I might be wasting my breath because someone of your caliber would not even be open to an objective hearing of different opinions, much less a trial of different options.

I sometimes wonder if our differing taste in burger eating correlates with differing political leanings. I wouldn't put it beyond possibility, because if you are wrong or ignorant in one thing, you are often wrong and/or ignorant in many.


PFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffft I can't keep this up with a straight face. I splorted my coffee all over the keyboard as it is. :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

My mouth has made love to many a burger. I will eat different kinds depending on my mood. But a classic here in Nuevo Mexico is just a regular burger (patty, tomato, lettuce, onion, pickle, and bun) but with good hatch green chili on it. 

As for the sauce thing, I love to make a garlic mayo (mayo, minced garlic, salt, pepper) and put that on it, and I love to dip my burgers in ranch dressing. Oh! And I have to have ketchup on it. 

By the way a breakfast burger is the best! (bun, hashbrowns, cheese sauce, a fried egg, and patty)


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I've _never_ eaten burgers :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe a tofu burger but no Kale thanks


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I've _never_ eaten burgers :lol:


There's one on every planet, it seems!


----------

